# State Bridge Landing



## sbl (Aug 7, 2013)

After long consideration. Ive decided to speak my mind on this topic. I even registered for mountainbuzz to post here. 

Ive been boating in the State Bridge/ Pumphouse area for years. Almost once a week from end of May - Sept I bring my family out on the weekends to float. It was a beautiful time. My kids loved it. 

Since the BLM or Eagle County, or whoever renovated State Bridge Landing it has been a complete nightmare. 

2 or 3 weeks ago I took my family to float from Radium to State Bridge. I understand that others are out to enjoy the river on a warm Saturday afternoon. But the amount of drunken and disorderly conduct was ridiculous. The amount of nudity from the tubers that we saw was, slightly impressive.. I saw 3 girls, borderline hypothermia and clearly inebriated, without shoes, topless.. No one was wearing shoes, life jackets ..or clothes.. I floated behind probably 20 people, picking up their trash, watching them brake bottles on rocks. and hassle other boaters on the river. 

I didnt think the trip could get much worse. And thats when we got to the take-out.. 

It was like sitting in rush hour traffic on the interstate. I tied my boat up to the stakes. My husband went to get our truck. and we got in line...

2 hours later. after watching COUNTLESS tubers/ duckies and others spend 30 ish minutes drinking beer, taking shots, throwing empty beer cans in the river on the beach and backing their car down the boat ramp to 'de rig' their tubes. It was my turn. I was surprised to see that at the higher water flows. there was a strong current running across the boat ramp. Why is there not an eddy at the boat ramp? 

Also there were about 13 people just sitting on the boat ramp drinking, letting their dogs run around, one actually ran into a family friend of mine, and knocked him to the ground. 

After getting so frustrated at watching other boaters deflate their boats on the ramp, while 4+ cars waited in line.. I got my boat up on my trailer, and got the hell out of there. WHY cant there be a BLM employee there managing this situation on weekends?? pay someone over time!! Isn't that why there is a camphost?

The pay station was over flowing. I watched one person pull envelops out of the paystation.. take the money out. and put it in his envelope and stuff it in the slot...Points for creativity 

I remember before renovations, you never even had to back a trailer up, EVER. Parking was never and issue. and there was and eddy at the boat ramp. You could easily fit 4 cars on the beach and have room to work.. 

Is this ever going to get fixed? I would hate to see higher flows, like in 2011 on that boat ramp. 

They had survey people there a week or so ago. They asked me if I would like to do a survey. I said "YES! this place is awful!" Their response was. "Oh, Im sorry, we dont want negative feedback" 

I Also watched the same person, hand out clipboards to a commercial outfit. When the guide asked to fill one out, and commented on how hard it was to work on the small boat ramp. I heard her reply "we actually aren't surveying people who work down here"

Wouldn't survey results from people down there daily offer better information and feed back, then people who have never been there before, will never be there again, and will only be there for 20 minutes?? 


Do any of my fellow private boaters with families notice this? Have any solutions? Do you know if there are plans in place to fix this? Is this all due to the concert venue across the river? Why do they keep getting their permits renewed if they are destroying the river way like this? 

BLM has offered absolutely no answers. I have talked to the kids that are down there checking cars on the weekend. They blow me off, I have called. They have no time for me. I was told Eagle county open space was the one to talk to. Then when I call them. They tell me the BLM is managing the property. 


Might need to find a new family friendly float.. do any of you have ideas from the Steamboat Area?


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

If river users are breaking glass bottles around the river, I would chew them out BIG time! What if someone were to step on shards of glass and end up in the hospital? This is a big no - no. Throwing cans in the river is littering, illegal, and probably carries a stiff fine. I'd point this out to them as well, and if they give any lip, I'd get a description and report them. I have no tolerance for folks who do not respect the river. I have run this section many times and fortunately never seen this behavior. 

As for the folks clogging up the take-out ramp, this is also being very inconsiderate and something I've not encountered. Normally folks are quite nice. If you mentioned you have a trailer and would would like to "real quick" load up and get out of their way (sometimes it is how you say it, and make sure you smile), I bet they would have let you cut in line AND helped you load it on your trailer. I think that is how most river rats are. Of course I was not there and you may have been dealing with a special lot of a-holes that day.

An idea - instead of taking out at state bridge, how about putting-in lower and taking-out downstream of state bridge? Don't remember the name of the next boat ramp, but it does have a nice eddy, gets used way less, and has room to back down 2 trucks at the same time, and is only about 4 miles downstream if I remember correctly..... 

jp


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

We ran into the same issue trying to put in at Pumphouse weekend before last. It was our first time on the stretch this season (we were waiting for the water to come up). I can honestly say I've never seen such a shitshow at ALL of the ramps at Pumphouse. People inflating and rigging boats/tubes/etc. right where trailers are supposed to back down and refusing to get out of the way, and taking up space on the ramp afterward and sitting and drinking beers - even with our trailer right in their faces, waiting for them to move. A nice gentleman (never caught your name, but hope you're reading this) approached us when we arrived and told us to be prepared to get frustrated, as he had already spoken to the groups taking up valuable space on the ramps and just sitting there drinking while waiting for their shuttle to be run. He then explained to them, yet again, that there is such a thing as "ramp etiquette" and that we were waiting patiently for them to move so that we could unload our boat off the trailer. By this point four other vehicles with trailers were waiting behind us. I walked up as my husband was getting ready to basically keep inching closer with the trailer until they moved, and offered to help them move their boats out of the way. They then sprung into action and moved out of the way. I was shocked at the complete lack of respect for other boaters. They were shocked that I was able to move our 16' cat out of the way while I waited for my husband to get back from parking our truck. That was the fastest we've ever launched there, honestly just to get the hell away from all of that. We didn't have any issues floating or taking out at Rancho, but the hotsprings were fully packed, and people were cliff jumping with no pfd's on. We rowed through as quickly as we could, again to escape the shitshow.

It really is such a shame that this is happening on this stretch. You could still find solitude on the river there just a couple of years ago, and mutual respect from everyone enjoying the river, whether it be on a raft or dory, in a ducky or kayak, or even in a tube. There definitely needs to be more policing of the ramps, dogs at the ramps (we have a dog and leash her at every ramp), drinking out of glass on the river (HUGE no no, and I wouldn't hesitate to let someone know), and general littering. A ranger making runs down on Saturdays and Sundays wouldn't be a bad idea...just the presence of some sort of official would be a great start. At the end of our float, we both said that we'd be okay not floating the Upper CO again this season. It's a bummer, being that it's our backyard run, but I would prefer to drive farther than to boat amongst people that may pose a risk to me, my family, my friends, my dog, or even my boats.

And, props again to the nice guy who helped us out at the ramp! We were in the blue Aire 16' cat and you were in a blue raft (didn't catch the brand). We need more people like you on that stretch, and we hope to meet you again on the river.

Thanks to the OP as well for posting! I had also been contemplating posting about it, and I'm so happy to see that we aren't the only people that had issues.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Usually there is a ranger at Pumphouse put in, perhaps the gov't shut down has gotten rid of that ranger?

Also, I haven't used the new State Bridge take out but to be fair, the guy who ripped people off before at that take out was not awesome, charged 7 bucks PER PERSON to take out including kids and there was no ramp, just a steep ass gravel slope to deal with. So nothing is perfect but that sucks about all the tubers and the general lack of manners at both launches. I'm putting in early this Saturday and it sounds like it will still be better to take out at Rancho again instead of State Bridge, but for different reasons now.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I float these stretches every weekend. Yes i have seen naked people jumping off the cliffs (guys) but i am very disappointed that i have not seen all the naked ladies you speak of. This is a very popular "party" stretch and for the most part is in control (i am a family guys with 2 young kids....who themselves always moon the passenger trains).

Many river folks are inherently rough around the edges and like to have a good time. But i have never witnessed people throwing garbage in the river and smashing bottles in my 16 years of running these stretches. There are plenty of good river folks always around that would put an immediate stop to that (not that i'm calling your story a farce....but maybe slightly exaggerated)

I do agree about the new takeout. It could use a slightly wider ramp (2 trucks can fit, but you need to be dialed in) and a better eddy, since the concrete is in a current. However the old ramp was not that much larger and never held 4+ trucks at a time. There is still one of the old ramps still in place just upstream of the tie-off posts.

Last year there was a full time person on-site (camp host) she was more of a hassle than help. Constatnly yelling at folks and kids to get off the ramp and acting like a crazy old bat. I find it better (at least for the time being) to police ourselves. However, I would supportive of an official BLM employee there during the weekends.

I think this takeout (and put-in for Two Bridges- which the OP should be using) Is vastly improved over the old private area. It has nice toilets, cheap fees and a real concrete ramp. Nice work Eagle County Open Space !


----------



## sbl (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.. I really hate being negative especially when it comes to being on the river. I hate complaining about it. I am actually considering taking the post down. I sound pretty naggy!! But I am really not looking forward to boating this weekend. Thats just heartbreaking.. 

Hopefully we will all be able to come together in our love for the Upper C riverway and work out a solution! 

As @jen says, its kinda the devil you know vs the devil you dont. I really shouldnt complain. I am still able to use the launch. So what really do I have to complain about.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Samm- Go do the next section down (closer to your home !!) Two Bridges (sleepy down there) its what the doctor ordered. Or float from Two Bridges down to Catamount (you will see not a soul...seriously)


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

We got to the pumphouse ramp also 2 weeks ago Saturday, 930, thinking we could beat the crowds, nope, no ranger, shitshow in full swing. we got our boat in our freinds boat in they left and ran shuttle. Then this guy (and I shit you not) back up halfway down the ramp with his trailer, with rollers and plopped his boat right on the ramp, seriously on the rap fully loaded and he parked his truck derigged 1/2 his shit to get his boart in the water and then rerigged. all I can say is thank god it rained saturday night so the take out at rancho was not that bad at all. next time i go Ill put in @ noon thirty to avoid the crowds


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm all for partying on the river, don't get me wrong. I just think that people need to be more respectful of other boaters, the river itself, and the ramps/access points that we are lucky enough to have. I agree with policing ourselves. I just wish that other people were mature enough to do the same without having to be told....multiple times.

I also think that a lot of the partiers/tubers/nudies, etc. we're referring to are not on the 'buzz, unfortunately.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The entities who have secured and improved access are on the 'buzz though. Their efforts deserve to be applauded. The lowest demoninator does not represent our boating community. State Bridge is in the unique position of being the takeout ramp for rafters and the destination for festivarians looking for a party scene at the venue. I haven't witnessed the river trashing or extremely rude ramp behavior myself, but these problems are worth discussing here. It's not the partying I object to, it's when other people's behavior starts affecting my (and others') enjoyment of the river, and also harms the environment. Then I agree that it should be addressed. As we have experienced elsewhere, having an "official" at the ramp can often make things go much more quickly and smoothly.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*dang...*

Hey Samm_T, 

my name is Toby Sprunk and I am the Eagle County Open Space Director. I am saddened to hear about your experience at State Bridge and would love to chat with you. If you have a few minutes please give me a call at 970-471-6776, I'd like to get some details.

I have had negative experiences on the river in other places, they ruin what should otherwise be a great day. 

As others have mentioned, the stretch from Two Bridges to Catamount is virtually empty. Our goal in acquiring these river access properties was mainly to disperse use and hopefully create a more meaningful experience. Also, public ownership means the site will provide permanent access, which was never guaranteed when it was privately owned. In fact, many people had stopped using State Bridge because of the previous management. I hate to even bring this up, but perhaps we need to go to a permit system on that stretch.

Please do call, your input is very valuable to me, BLM, and the boating community. Perhaps I can also explain a couple of things about the site development.

Sincerely, 
Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-471-6776 (cell)


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

I run this section often with friends and family and have been for years especially late in the year like now through ice on. I consider it one of my favorite runs.I haven't seen trash and beer cans being thrown in the river ever. The hot springs are crowded now get used to it. I have noticed a lot more camping at the springs and people walking in from their cars. A lot of tubers at Radium lately. The last thing we need is a permit system. Maybe a ranger presence on weekends. The run is nice because when you want to take a raft out on the few raftable permitless sections this time of year in Colorado you can. You can feel like boating maybe even an overnighter and decide on Friday you're going on Saturday, its nice. Shoshone has a ranger as does Grizzly Creek on weekends and things seem to go ok. I think *enforcing* the PFD law as the sign says something like: warning hazardous waters life jackets required would get rid of some of the BS the OP referred to. Give out some tickets on weekends at the State Bridge ramp and people will get the point not to be without a pfd and in turn likely limit their booze consumption. If not pop a few for drunk in public or disorderly conduct, the word will get out. Put a real life Sheriff there or State Patrol like they do when a big show is on and hand out a few deweys, I mean the resources are there to do it when big shows are on. I've been pulled on trough road he basically looked at me and said have a nice day when he saw I wasn't drunk. I don't think the "amphitheater" adds to the bs as there was not a show two weeks ago. There is always going to be ramp etiquette bs on any section. We took off Lodore with a ranger on the ramp directing and it was still shit showish. If a group of freezing drunk tubers are taking up the ramp just tell them you're going to back your rig down and do it, they'll get of the way, and sometimes help throw your boat on the trailer. Some of the dumbasses are even good for a shuttle.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

I was at Pumphouse last weekend and it was crowded but generally orderly. The last thing we need it permit on this stretch of river. I agree with previous posts, if neccessary put at ranger at the ramps on the weekends to keep things moving along and discourage drunk disorderly behavior. I have never seen anyone throwing trash in the river or intentionally breaking bottles. I wouldn't hesitate to say something to anyone doing that and probably taking a description/license plate at the TO and reporting them. I think the OP experience was a little extreme and unfortunate but I don't want to see major changes in management because there are a few isolated incidents during particularly busy summer weekends. Starting Sept I bet there are half as many people floating the river. There are many sections to float to find the experience your looking for. No permits on the upper C!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

summitraftgirl said:


> ...and people were cliff jumping with no pfd's on.


You should never jump a cliff over ten feet with a PFD on. If you land on your back, you "could" break your neck. You should not jump a cliff without first checking what is underneath the water and evaluating what the current is doing.

As for the glass, littering and lack of ramp etiquette, I would vocally protest in as nice a manner as I could. Education of the general public can go a long way when you do it in a tactful way.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

brendodendo said:


> You should never jump a cliff over ten feet with a PFD on. If you land on your back, you "could" break your neck. You should not jump a cliff without first checking what is underneath the water and evaluating what the current is doing.
> 
> As for the glass, littering and lack of ramp etiquette, I would vocally protest in as nice a manner as I could. Education of the general public can go a long way when you do it in a tactful way.


The other side of this coin is that if you jump off a high enough cliff and get off balance at all you can knock yourself out and sink to the bottom of the water body. I watched a kid get rescued at Green Mtn Res. after doing such without a PFD on.


----------



## Carroth (Mar 18, 2013)

Awwww...Ramp Rage. I have had it many times. I find that if you start backing down towards people's crap on the ramps, they tend to start moving really quickly when the back of the trailer gets within about ten feet of their junk. People are morons when it comes to boat ramps and their true purpose. I have seen it so many times at Carbondale, Westbank, and Two Rivers that I can't even bring myself to politely ask any longer. I just rig my stuff and get it ready so that I can launch in two minutes and start down the ramp. They get the point pretty quickly when they see tons of trailered equipment heading for their tubes, kayaks, etc. I don't get off being like this but it would take way to long to politely ask every idiot near a boat ramp to please move or rig somewhere else. As for the broken glass and littering, that would cause me to lose it completely.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Carroth said:


> Awwww...Ramp Rage. I have had it many times. I find that if you start backing down towards people's crap on the ramps, they tend to start moving really quickly when the back of the trailer gets within about ten feet of their junk. People are morons when it comes to boat ramps and their true purpose. I have seen it so many times at Carbondale, Westbank, and Two Rivers that I can't even bring myself to politely ask any longer. I just rig my stuff and get it ready so that I can launch in two minutes and start down the ramp. They get the point pretty quickly when they see tons of trailered equipment heading for their tubes, kayaks, etc. I don't get off being like this but it would take way to long to politely ask every idiot near a boat ramp to please move or rig somewhere else. As for the broken glass and littering, that would cause me to lose it completely.


I'm in full agreement--ramps= morons these days. I back my trailer in as well--the idiots move, especially when I let my Rottweiler out...


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Having seen this stretch in the "good old days", I.E. before it got improved, I'm saddened to hear that the vermin have shown up and started trashing things. I admit to having contributed to the increased use of the river; for that I apologize.

I haven't seen the improvements at pump house or state bridge; i suppose I'll have to go see it during the RMRE reunion in September. Not sure I want to, but I suppose I must.

Never had to correct improper behavior before, everyone pretty much kept their poop inna group.

The correct behavior is, without being a troll, pointing out the incorrect behavior of these vermin to them, followed by a show of force if they resist educational efforts.

I mean, if there are a few well behaved people about and some ill trained vermin displays an attitude, crowding around them and suggesting an attitude change is required to avoid unpleasant consequences might be just the ticket to improving things. Or starting a riot. Either way, the situation will change.

Permits on the upper Colorado?

What have we come to?


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

Carroth said:


> Awwww...Ramp Rage. I have had it many times. I find that if you start backing down towards people's crap on the ramps, they tend to start moving really quickly when the back of the trailer gets within about ten feet of their junk. People are morons when it comes to boat ramps and their true purpose. I have seen it so many times at Carbondale, Westbank, and Two Rivers that I can't even bring myself to politely ask any longer. I just rig my stuff and get it ready so that I can launch in two minutes and start down the ramp. They get the point pretty quickly when they see tons of trailered equipment heading for their tubes, kayaks, etc. I don't get off being like this but it would take way to long to politely ask every idiot near a boat ramp to please move or rig somewhere else. As for the broken glass and littering, that would cause me to lose it completely.


This is the only way to handle the situation. Just start backing up and wait for them to flee. You don't have to ask folks to get out of the way if they are loitering on the ramp for no good reason. Pump house is one of the few places I have seen this idiotic kind of behavior.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

OKAY. I know this is for hard hull boat ramp etiquette, but the principle is the same, and the basic rules are the same. Perhaps posting this at pump house and state bridge might help?

CWB-TV Public Service Announcement - Boat Ramp Etiquette #1 on Vimeo


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Signs do really help......if the sign is done properly. And pleeeeese no permits.


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

*permits? we don't need no stinking permits.*

I don't want to see permit system being installed on the upper C. Of course, I didn't want permits on Ruby/Horsethief either, but there you go. This seems awful familiar to how that whole scenario started. Just sayin'.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

don't allow tubes above state bridge. problem solved.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

melted_ice said:


> don't allow tubes above state bridge. problem solved.


!Idea!
Require them to carry first aid, wear life jackets, toilet equipment and a fire pan.

Problem solved.

*Blink*


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

a shovel full of face would do wonders for the pumphouse shitshow.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Prohibiting access sets bad precedence.*



melted_ice said:


> don't allow tubes above state bridge. problem solved.


I know you are probably joking, but remember when BPD or Golden police tried to prevent kayak access due to high water?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I am still really interested in all the topless tubers?? i go almsot every weekend and have never seen any (heard of some flashing). Seen more than a handful of naked guys though (if that is your thing)


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lets not even begin with tubers but, iknow a couple weeks ago @ noname a guy with his family on tubes tied together got snagged someone on the path saw them cops came and made them walk the path to gwood after he got a ticket for child negligence for not having a pfd on the kid. Isnt there a sign at radium saying pfds required? Maybe it should be enforced.
Just saying


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Restricting craft is much different than restricting access. What do you think will happen anyway if they go towards permits?


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

pinemnky13 said:


> Isnt there a sign at radium saying pfds required? Maybe it should be enforced. Just saying


Great point, Yes there is a sign at Pumphouse and Radium and I'm 90% sure at Rancho which is where most tubers launch or the bridge just downriver. I think enforcing the pfd law is a great idea.

It sounds like the OP got butt hurt because some tubers were drunk and maybe her husband saw some boobies. The complaint was similar to this, I saw some people with beer in Golden in a tube and had no shoes and they looked cold and now we need permits and it was too busy and boo hoo waa waa waa*see below


Just because the ramp was a shit show so what, it was a weekend, on one of the few runs, in the entire state, with water, close to Denver and raft friendly. If the OP was surprised it was a shit show then go on a weekday. We were just at Pumphouse and after Radium only saw two boats. Not sure if people took out at Radium because of afternoon wind or weather potential or what. Point is: there is no need for permits. Then next thing you know we need permits for the Ark or Clear Creek or Glenwood or..... It is nice to have a run to take family and friends in a raft when you feel like going for a mellow float and not dealing with the permit planning that goes with it and the fees. Can you imagine calling two months out to run Pumphouse, that is just ridickulous. I think this post was made to feel out permitting the run so they can make $.
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kUHJTKMZzs


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

State Bridge has been a shitshow on the weekends for a long time. Eagle county has tried to relieve some of the pressure by obtaining downriver parcels and making more river miles accesible. Time will tell if this approach works but it is great considering the other option is to limit access. I think the OP was trying to make a point but I have never seen anything as blatantly disrespectful as described. Perhaps uninformed, but open to suggestion.


----------



## Minturn Dynasty (Jun 18, 2013)

Process of elimination, population control... I always pick up what others leave... I do speak my mind when I see these genetic mishaps... I average 40 plus days a year on that stretch... it is my home... I don't mind the party going etc.. I do however dislike trash, glass, and people that cant handle their liquor... but eventually those people will be in jail or die or something.. and that's not my problem.. they know better.. everyone does.. even if they say they don't.. its still their fault for not researching pfds stretches etc.. if you cant handle the crowds.. the party crowd. go somewhere else.. it is what it is.. weekends are more crowded, holidays too... no shit... people drink on the river... no shit... and stuff happens... no shit... no one is making you go.. and to change the freedom is stupid.. just get the glass off the river... enforce pfds no matter what you are doing... get rangers on put ins and takeouts on the weekends, holidays busy times etc.. or have one atleast driving from spot to spot and checking them throughout the day.. this is not rocket science..


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

That's why I bring my AK on the weekends, it's always a shitshow ask politely if they don't move back up and start screaming they always move... If not, a flash of the AK always works


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

I know a guy that rolls the same way. If I remember correctly, his name is Mike Lowry. (?)

Anyways, to the OP:
I think what you saw is either the extreme (rare) end of the spectrum or you're exaggerating. Like many others, I've run that stretch a ton and have never seen naked people, disorderly drunks AND littering all in the same day. Boat etiquette is definitely a problem up there but like others, I just start backing down and the raft hatch usually scatters like roaches. They move pretty quick if and when they think you're going to back right on into their stuff. If that doesn't work, just show 'em the hand cannon. Or in Mike Lowry's case...the AK.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

I can only say that "back in the day" there wasn't a ramp at either Pump house or State Bridge. Everyone seemed to always get along, except that it started to become a race to see who could get to the bench first and claim it for their group. That was a bit unprofessional perhaps, to send one of your boats racing downstream at first light, but then at that time, there was the Bench, the upper bench, lone tree and Rancho for camping, and usually more overnight groups than that.

As to nakedness; well, yeah, naked was considered good fun, as long as people behaved themselves, and drinking was considered as basic as wearing a life jacket, but drunks were easily corralled and controlled.

Now, we got ramps and a zillion more people out there every weekend.............odds are, you're gonna have some trailer trash show up. No need for an arsenal, these loosers generally back right up with their attitude when more than a couple responsible citizens are wearing knives and willing to politely explain proper conduct.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You don't have to be an asshole about backing down a ramp into a shitshow.

Just back down with a big ol' shit-eating grin and tell them "thanks!" when you pass them. :lol:


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

At the ramps, we always lend a hand to others, strike up conversations with like minded individuals (other serious boaters). We rarely have issues at Pumphouse or any other put in or take out. State Bridge has always been a problem, the landing is small, no room for more than a boat or 2, but it is way better than it used to be. The addition of 2 Bridges has been really nice. If I want solitude or a wilderness experience I'll head to the Owyhee. For the relaxing booze cruise the upper C is still one of my favorites.


----------

